# Steam stürzt bei Login ab



## fac3l3ss (3. März 2012)

*Steam stürzt bei Login ab*

Hallo liebe Steamuser,
seit gestern habe ich ohne offensichtliche Ursache ein Problem mit Steam; Das Programm stürzt bei jedem Start ab.
Worab könnte das liegen?
Ich habe Steam auch schon neuinstalliert, etc. ...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Combi (3. März 2012)

*AW: Steam stürzt bei Login ab*

erstens..doppelpost,achte drauf,wie oft du den thread bestätigst....

zum problem.lade manuell das steamupdate runter und führe die exe aus...
und geh in den installationsordner und gebe der exe die rechte "als admin starten"...


----------



## mmayr (3. März 2012)

Kaspersky installiert?


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. März 2012)

*AW: Steam stürzt bei Login ab*



Combi schrieb:


> erstens..doppelpost,achte drauf,wie oft du den thread bestätigst....
> 
> zum problem.lade manuell das steamupdate runter und führe die exe aus...
> und geh in den installationsordner und gebe der exe die rechte "als admin starten"...


 Ich habe nunmal nicht das Internet, um soetwas nachzuschauen.
Und Steam geht trotzdem nicht.



mmayr schrieb:


> Kaspersky installiert?


 Nein, wird auch nie wieder passieren.

Kann mir keiner helfen? Auf dem Laptop klappt es ohne Probleme! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## RapToX (8. März 2012)

*AW: Steam stürzt bei Login ab*

clientregistry.blob schonmal gelöscht?


----------



## fac3l3ss (10. März 2012)

*AW: Steam stürzt bei Login ab*

Ich danke für eure Hilfeversuche, aber ich habe die Problemlösung gefunden:
Einfach 15 Minuten warten, es lag an dem zu langsamen UMTS.
Mit DSL geht alles wieder wie gewohnt! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## cLt (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Steam stürzt bei Login ab*

Ich würde das Thema gerne nochmals aufgreifen.

Und zwwar bin ich derzeit auch nur via. Handy am Netz.
Wenn ich nun vom Tower Steam starten möchte, kann ich keine 15 Minuten warten bis er sich verbindet, da Steam schon nach ca. 30 sekunden abstürzt.

Oder soll nicht mit der Maus drüber gehen und am besten 15 min. aufs Klo verschwinden?^^

MfG
cLt


----------

